# Eine kurze Geschichte der Typografie



## Markus Kolletzky (27. August 2013)

Wie war das nochmal mit dem Guttenberg, Blackletter und den Unterschieden zwischen Old Style, Transitional und Modern? 

Im folgenden Video bekommt ihr einen kurzen und kompakten geschichtlichen Abriss über die Geschichte der Typografie. Sicher auch wertvoll als Basis für kurze Vorträge und Referate.


----------

